# Whelp Thursday is the Day



## Infinite (Jan 22, 2007)

I RESTART *sighs* yes restart my JKD this thursday.

Wish me luck.


--Infy


----------



## Tames D (Jan 22, 2007)

Good luck. How long have you been out?


----------



## dubljay (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats on getting back into it.  Best of luck on resuming your journey in the MA.


----------



## Carol (Jan 22, 2007)

Congrats on returning!   That is AWESOME!!  

(BTW - what is Whelp Thursday?)


----------



## MSTCNC (Jan 23, 2007)

Infy,

GREAT! Glad to hear it! Best of luck to you!

And, I believe that "Welp" is a Ronald Regean type "Well", Carol! Either that, or Infy has new puppies! :ultracool 

Your Brother in the arts,

Andrew


----------



## Infinite (Jan 23, 2007)

I have been dated!

Good old Ronald, "Whelp you see we need to look at economics in the long term." Eventually this turned into, "weeeelll" as his voice shook and elongated.

It is actually more common in the midwest as a regional dialect. Well People - Whell People - Whelpeople - Whelp here we go again.

Oh and out for 7 years so this should put some serious hurtin on me.

--Infy.


----------



## Drac (Jan 23, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Oh and out for 7 years so this should put some serious hurtin on me.
> 
> --Infy.


 
Probably...


----------



## matt.m (Jan 23, 2007)

Make it happen my friend.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 23, 2007)

Best of luck, Infinite!  You'll enjoy it at least every bit as much as your first first time (uh yeah- you know what I mean!)!


----------



## Carol (Jan 23, 2007)

I can't believe I missed a Reagan reference!!!!   Oh jeeeez....

Weellllllllllllllll............I hope you do well Infy!  Methinks you will do great!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 23, 2007)

I thought this was a dog breeding thread (laughs)


----------



## zDom (Jan 24, 2007)

I wish ya luck!


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 24, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> I can't believe I missed a Reagan reference!!!! Oh jeeeez....
> 
> Weellllllllllllllll............I hope you do well Infy! Methinks you will do great!


 

Don't feel bad!  I kept asking myself, "who on earth is RONALD!?!"  Remember my excuse, please...  Again, welcome back to training!


----------



## MJS (Jan 24, 2007)

Good luck!! Let us know how it goes! 

Mike


----------

